# Mirrorselect, ошибка сертификата (_ssl.c:1124)

## Atzacko

Здравствуйте.

Устанавливаю систему согласно хэндбука. Добрался до шага где надо выбрать зеркало (видел, что этот шаг можно пропустить).

mirrorselect -i -o >> /mnt/gentoo/etc/portage/make.conf выдает ошибку:

Connector.connect_url(); Failed to update the mirror list from: https://api.gentoo.org/mirrors/distfiles.xml

SSLError was:HTTPSConnectionPool(host='api.gentoo.org', port=443): Max retries exceeded with url: /mirrors/distfiles.xml

(Caused by SSLError(SSLCertVerificationError(1, '[SSL: CERTIFICATE_VERIFY_FAILED] certificate verify failed: unable to get local issuer

certificate (_ssl.c:1124)')))

Пробовал:

1. ping api.gentoo.org - пинг проходит без ошибок;

2. links https://api.gentoo.org/mirrors/distfiles.xml. Появляется окно: Invalid certificate.  The server api.gentoo.org doesn't have a valid certificate.

Do you want to connect to it anyway? И предлагает на выбор: No Yes Never.

Выбираю Yes и файл открывается со списком зеркал.

За оформление прошу не ругать. На форумах никогда раньше не был.

----------

## Einstok_Fair

Я зашел на сайт https://api.gentoo.org при помощи firefox, сертификат от Let's Encrypt, не выглядит просроченным.

Действителен с 06.01.2021, 02:18:24 (MSK)

Действителен по 06.04.2021, 02:18:24 (MSK)

SHA-256 3C:E6:CC:B0:D2:D8:1A:AC:1B:33:E8:56:33:F7:A5:41:5C:19:D7:CE:F6:75:81:A0:50:E4:7D:F3:CB:C8:9D:53

----------

